# Rockport last week



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried fly fishing but the tough bite and 20 to 30 winds made it brutal...

Still had a great experience with this cpr'd trout:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4958551#post4958551


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Good trout!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice troutski, should have at least tried the flyrod unless you had to cast against the wind. Who am I to talk, yesterday I took two flounder (23" & 18") and redfish (19" & !9") and a 18" trout from the Sabine using conventional tackle. Did catch one flounder and one red using my flyrod though.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

I had the fly rod but it was under the gunnel at the time and I didn't want to be banging around. I just ain't talented enough to run the push pole and fly rod...

I actually fished the fly rod for about 3 hours in the 30 mph wind over 3 days.
It worked pretty good drifting the flats casting to pot holes with no fish in them.

I gotta get you back on the poling platform so I can fish...


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Freak, let me know when you need a poling/ fly partner?

I am new to the Fly but good at poling.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Crow's Nest. Will do.

PM sent


----------

